# Lamborghini Murcielago Police Car for London Metro Police



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We thought the Italians had it good with their Gallardo police cruiser. Check out this Murcielago from the UK.
More here...
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html


----------



## MisterDeeds (Jul 13, 2004)

It's not a bad marketing innitiative from a London based Lamborghini dealership. Those cars were lent to the London Metropolitain Police, but u get the idea....
Nice Plate.. i thought this years number was 55 or 53


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (MisterDeeds)*

i think i could out run um in my 16v!







hahaha


----------



## sgfdbdgedrbgt (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (SDVDuB05')*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dc_ben (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Lamborghini Murcielago Police Car for London Metro Police ([email protected])*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re:*









italian do it better

















we have a Smart also


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (daniGTI)*

geez all i saw was tahoes for police cars today


----------



## WaLdO_Jetta1.8T (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (daniGTI)*

I so wanna get pulled over by that!!!!
if they arrest you do u get to sit co-pilot???

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4ItaliaGt (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (WaLdO_Jetta1.8T)*

LOOK OFFICER IM SPEEDING .... COME AND GET ME ! 
PLEASE!? 

lol i wouldnt even be angry


----------



## Mobius1 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: (WaLdO_Jetta1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaLdO_Jetta1.8T* »_I so wanna get pulled over by that!!!!
if they arrest you do u get to sit co-pilot???

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Mobius1)*

haha thats nuts


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TTurboNegro)*

try getting away from that


----------

